# CLI Adventure 2005



## beyondsblue (28 Jan 2005)

Does anyone know what exactly do they do in ACLI Adventure? I'm thinking about apply for this course, if I can get my CO's consent, that is (joined army cadets four months ago and will turn 17 this may :-[). A Captain in my corps told me that I can go to a CL course for sure, but Adventure sounds more interesting for me. Besides, I think CLs are designed for junior cadets (13 to 14) while most cadets in CLI courses are closer to my age:15 to 16. 
So.....yeah, what do they teach us in Adventure and, um, is it hard to get accepted because I was reading about CL Marksman 2005, which will be either my first or second choice depending on my CO, and it says you have to be in the top 15 or 20% in your camp last year or you won't have a chance...
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (28 Jan 2005)

What camp are you applying to? As in base not course.


----------



## Jonny Boy (28 Jan 2005)

CLI Adventure is an awesome course. i did it 2 years ago. the first week or so is all classes and stuff. after that you do a week long patrol and a week long canoe trip. i think the program changed and now the week long exercises are 8 days. you also get to go to CFB Meford and do assult boating, repelling, and biking. well they call it mountain biking but there are no mountains. you get to meet the British and German cadets that come because they all stay on bravo lines. so it is a good course and i would reccomend it seeing you only have like one year left in cadets. i did mine at blackdown. i have herd the best adventure course in canada in in white hourse though. i am applying there for staff


----------



## beyondsblue (31 Jan 2005)

You mean White Horse? Is it really cool there during summer?


----------



## Jonny Boy (31 Jan 2005)

do you mean cool as in cold or cool as in fun. i just got my application receipt back from my staff application for white horse so i will probably be doing staff there this summer


----------



## beyondsblue (31 Jan 2005)

That was a fast reply... I meant cool as in lower temperature. LOL, I suppose it will be cool (fun) as well. 
Hutch, u joined cadets in 02, how did u become a WO in just two years?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (31 Jan 2005)

There is no time requirement for rank, typically older cadets are fast tracked through the training and as such are promoted faster.   There are always cases where cadets fly through the ranks or skip ranks, depends on the corps and their vacancies and policies ... but it does happen.

I hate to burst your bubble, but CL is a prerequisite for CLI and I have not heard of age waivers being granted to go directly to CLI.   I have heard of some cadets that have done basic and skipped CL, but this is also a rare thing.   The leadership training in CLI builds on the training received in CL.   So doing CLI directly would be like building on leadership knowledge but with no foundation.

However this doesn't stop you from applying for CLI, so good luck!


----------



## Jonny Boy (31 Jan 2005)

i joined 3 years ago not 2.and i am a MWO not a WO 

i would not say i was fast tracked because i did every star level (sort of skipped my red because i got it at camp).  i got promoted so fast(never skipped a rank and never double promoted) because there are not very many committed and disciplined cadets in my corp. well none that are over 15. the majority of cadets in my corp our 15 and under. we have done some super recruiting. i have also worked my a$$ off to get promoted. i also got top nsce cadet in my corp for 2004 and did an advanced camp so that could of had something to do with the promotions.

but like zedic said it is not based on the time you have been in cadets. but if i were a MWO after like 1 or 2 years than i would definitely say i was fast tracked allot


----------



## Jonny Boy (31 Jan 2005)

oh and i don't really know what the temperature is in whitehorse during the summer. i have never been there. i have been told that it is fairly warm.


----------



## Sapper24 (31 Jan 2005)

I did CLI Adventure this past summer at blackdown, I found it to be not too adventurous...alot more time spent on how to instruct classes and such, but the last three weeks were pretty fun, with the canoeing ex and the patrolling ex. Both of those were pretty fun.


----------



## Jonny Boy (31 Jan 2005)

well a big part of any CLI course no matter what the course is about i.e adventure D&C, PERT, they are all about becoming a cadet leader* instructor*. so they all spend like the first 2 - 2 and a half weeks on instructing and classes on how to be an instructor. that i s why you have to pass a lecture and a drill class


----------



## Sapper24 (31 Jan 2005)

hahaha drill class that was a joke, same with the lecture, most of the staff get lazy after the second or third person and begin to makr easily...


----------



## Jonny Boy (31 Jan 2005)

ya i can remember i completely screwed up on mine i had the people in my class showing me how to do it.

it was pretty funny. it was a hard class though i think it was about turn on the march. oh boy i could never get the hang of that drill movement. i still got a 60 on it. i guess i did teach the proper way to teach a class but did not teach the lesson right


----------



## Zedic_1913 (31 Jan 2005)

These are things that personally I wouldn't be sharing on an online forum.  If you want to make a comparison, my class on Staff Cadet Precourse were falling in and out of ranks (try doing that using the "CIC" method ... it doens't really work), in cases like those you improvise to find an efficient way to teach the class.

I know a few people that have been to Whitehorse CSTC and it's summer weather, just a bit cooler temperatures in the evenings and such (similar to Rocky Mountain NACSTC from what I understand).


----------



## Ranger (3 Feb 2005)

I joined February of 2003, and I am now a Sgt. In september, after I completed CL (skipped basic), I was promoted from Cpl, to Sgt. Talk about surprised. lol. I asked my RSM why I was skipped mcpl and he said because they felt that I could do it, they felt i was disciplined, and they felt that i could talk to the cadets easily.


----------



## beyondsblue (3 Feb 2005)

You can get promoted faster if you are in a smaller corp. My corp has over 150 cadets in it and they have all the NCOs they need.


----------



## Docherty (3 Feb 2005)

How would you get promoted faster in a smaller corp? From my experience that generally means less positions are required.


----------



## beyondsblue (3 Feb 2005)

If some senior cadets are leaving and there's no sufficient recruits, there'll be some holes in the chain of commands and one can skip ranks.


----------



## Docherty (3 Feb 2005)

Same thing would apply with a cadet corp with 100 cadets.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (4 Feb 2005)

Vacancies do not mean promotions!  You don't need to have a specific rank to do a specific job, I've heard of Sgts as RSMs.  (This is something that bothers me).

Cadets can skip a rank, but in my opinion it should not be necessary except in exceptional circumstances.  The cadet could be given one promotion and assigned the position required (i.e. MCpl doing job of Section Sgt), most corps seem to award rank with position though.


----------



## beyondsblue (5 Feb 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> most corps seem to award rank with position though.


----------



## pi-r-squared (12 Feb 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> Vacancies do not mean promotions!   You don't need to have a specific rank to do a specific job, I've heard of Sgts as RSMs.   (This is something that bothers me).
> 
> Cadets can skip a rank, but in my opinion it should not be necessary except in exceptional circumstances.   The cadet could be given one promotion and assigned the position required (i.e. MCpl doing job of Section Sgt), most corps seem to award rank with position though.



I've been a Sgt. CSM assuming the role of the RSM for the last 5 months until my recent promotion to WO.  I'm still CSM of the corps.  In Whitehorse, it tends to get cool when it is windy, but the workdress is combats so there is no worries.


----------

